
Twitter Names Marjorie Scardino As The First Female Member Of Its Board - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/05/twitter-names-marjorie-scardino-ex-ceo-of-pearson-as-the-first-female-member-of-its-board/
======
canistr
So while Silicon Valley screams of sexism, we're still far short of diversity
with the lack of representation from an ethnic minority (racism).

